# Customs Delay



## CMMACKEM (29/4/19)

I am preparing myself for the worst, for the first time my shipment through FedEx from the USA has a "Clearance delay" status with no ETA for delivery. 

Do you know what this could actually mean besides lazy customs officials? 
Will I have to do anything from my side even though FedEx have the invoice and all the product information?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/4/19)

Probably customs fee needs to be paid? I had that happen when VOOPOO send me a mod and got a email from DHL asking me to pay the customs clearance fee or risk having my shipment delayed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (29/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Probably customs fee needs to be paid? I had that happen when VOOPOO send me a mod and got a email from DHL asking me to pay the customs clearance fee or risk having my shipment delayed.



There should not be one, its under R500. FedEx have not contacted me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (29/4/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> There should not be one, its under R500. FedEx have not contacted me.


OK that makes sense, funny I got my pod kit from Holland and it took a month, 15 days give or take. Previous ones took 3 months. Maybe they have a backlog to go through. It's better than it was.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

